# Is it ok to store curing soap in cardboard boxes?



## SunRiseArts (Apr 2, 2017)

Or do they have to be place in a shelf for air.?

Thanks,


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 2, 2017)

Sure, SunRise, you can cure soaps in cardboard boxes. I've done that.  I like the short ones that hold cans of pop or whatever. Put down a dishcloth or a  layer of paper towels to keep them from absorbing anything yucky from the cardboard. Stand on end with space in between for air to circulate thru. I don't know if it makes a difference or not, but I turn them once a day for the first couple of weeks to cure evenly. Then get thee to a thrift store and buy some cookie cooling racks. LOL


----------



## earlene (Apr 2, 2017)

I do the same for curing as Zany mentions, except I add a layer of plastic mesh to lift the soap further off the cardboard and provide a bit of extra airspace under the soap.

I used to turn them daily, but don't do that anymore.  It doesn't seem to have made any difference.

In the summer I keep a fan going in the room to facilitate faster drying time, as our summers besides being hot are also humid.

When the soaps are brand new, I keep them on open racks, and not in the cardboard, just to allow for more airflow, then move them to the cardboard as more new soap needs to take place on the racks.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 3, 2017)

Ty!!!!!!


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 3, 2017)

After my soaps are fully cured, I store them in baseball card boxes, and they fit perfectly. And cardboard boxes are not airtight, so the soaps are happy. Baseball card boxes seem like they were made to fit standard size soap bars. Lucky for us.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 3, 2017)

I cure mine in produce flats from Costco. Yay free! I like to go and get as many as they have in a the same size. They have tabs to make them stack well.


----------



## Susie (Apr 3, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I cure mine in produce flats from Costco. Yay free! I like to go and get as many as they have in a the same size. They have tabs to make them stack well.



Don't those produce flats have air slits on the sides?  I would not worry about curing mine in those since they have air flow.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 3, 2017)

Susie said:


> Don't those produce flats have air slits on the sides? I would not worry about curing mine in those since they have air flow.


 
Some do, some don't. Of course, even if there are no slits, there is more airflow with the open top. Even if you stack them, they aren't as sealed as a closed cardboard box.


----------



## Susie (Apr 5, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I cure mine in produce flats from Costco. Yay free! I like to go and get as many as they have in a the same size. They have tabs to make them stack well.



Guess what I found at Sam's...


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2017)

Susie said:


> Guess what I found at Sam's...




I've been using the Raspberry crates for 5 years to stack. Takes up little space and they can breath. Love them.  Especially when my shelving unit is full too.


----------

